
Ask HN: What side projects are you working on? (up to date thread) - deepsy
There are many similar threads with the same idea, but unfortunately most of them are over 2 years old. I&#x27;m opening a up to date thread, so you can share your newest side projects.
======
jetti
I'm working on a few things:

1.) Converting [http://www.csvformatting.com](http://www.csvformatting.com)
from a front end Elm application to a full phoenix/elixir application and
adding functionality

2.) Plm
([https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm](https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm)) - a
small mix task that generates Ecto models from pre-existing database schemas

3.) Data Mining Coursera classes

4.) Writing a book on Windows 10 C# Development

------
jespr
Launched [https://www.formbackend.com](https://www.formbackend.com) as a way
to put a contact/whatever form on your static website about a month ago. I
know this idea isn't unique by any means, but wanted to build something simple
using Elixir. Now I'm just working on better guides/documentation/use-cases
and growing the user base. Already have around 20 ppl using it, which is very
satisfying :) Listening to their input/advice and building it as we go!

~~~
jetti
Nice work. What host are you using? I'm re-writing
[http://www.csvformatting.com](http://www.csvformatting.com) from Elm front-
end only to a Phoenix app and wasn't sure where to host (probably will do
something like Digital Ocean)

